# Extended Battery For Mesmerize



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I want to order a battery from Amazon today but just wantto make sure that I don't order some piece of crap accidently, as they seem like pretty good deals. I want to have a longer battery life while using the stock back phone/battery cover.


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

I've heard of people using a Samsung galaxy S2 battery before.. It is the same exact size jus its a 1800 instead of a 1500 like the galaxy s uses


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

stalls said:


> I've heard of people using a Samsung galaxy S2 battery before.. It is the same exact size jus its a 1800 instead of a 1500 like the galaxy s uses


Excellent. I will order up that one then. I read about ones that have you cut the back over while on others they are a really tight fit. I was looking for an OEM fit. Thanks a ton


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

Specifically you need the Epic 4G Touch model as the Att and TMo ones are different. I've got one myself and there is a noticeable difference in increased battery life


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

saps said:


> Specifically you need the Epic 4G Touch model as the Att and TMo ones are different. I've got one myself and there is a noticeable difference in increased battery life


Thanks. I didn't get the time to order it last night so I will try to order that one today hopefully.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just placed the order on Amazon. I went with the stock Samsung one figuring it was best to stay away from the other off brands. I will post back once I get it and let everyone know what kind of extra battery life I get. I am hoping for the 3 to 4 hour gains I read about. Thanks


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

ya let us know


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm going to order one too...... : )

I hear at least 25% increase


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

If it works i don't know why more people wouldn't try it. Instead of depending on the kernel developers to do the best they are already doing and then cutting down on the running apps and tweaking every other last little thing we can, why not just get a better battery. That is one of the reasons they give us the third party battery support.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> If it works i don't know why more people wouldn't try it. Instead of depending on the kernel developers to do the best they are already doing and then cutting down on the running apps and tweaking every other last little thing we can, why not just get a better battery. That is one of the reasons they give us the third party battery support.


Because kernels are free?


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

akellar said:


> Because kernels are free?


Good point.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Battery works great so far...like a battery. I will post up tommorrow with how it works. So far I notice under heavy use it does not drop as fast, as to be expected. This is the stock 1800 battery we read about. I am not sure what people are talking about as far as fitting goes. Some people say it is a tight fit, and that is not the case. It fits just like the original battery.


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

Ya I can confirm that it fits perfect I tried out my buddies from his sprint gs2


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

My new battery came in today! (fully charging as we speak) and yes it fits just fine.....


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

So far I would say I might have about a 20% increase maybe. Although I am busy working starting at 7am, I do use it pretty heavy. By lunch time it was about 75%, and it would normally be down near 50%. So in either case that is good for me.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

With just moderate use and after 6 hours , I still have 80% battery left,,,,, thats a great improvement


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> With just moderate use and after 6 hours , I still have 80% battery left,,,,, thats a great improvement


Wow. That is pretty good. If I used some sort of battery management program I might get that.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> Wow. That is pretty good. If I used some sort of battery management program I might get that.


im not using a battery management program......Still got 35% left after a full 24 hours The best $23.00 ive spent









I usually have to recharge after 12 to 15 hours (counting over night)


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone tried the 2200mah? It says it fits in the stock cover of the epic but not sure if it fits in mez too?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

ajk381 said:


> Has anyone tried the 2200mah? It says it fits in the stock cover of the epic but not sure if it fits in mez too?


no it wont fit...1800mah is big as you can go under the stock battery cover..atleast on the fascinate.


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok. Ordering mine tonight then. Just wanted to be sure before I got the wrong one. Thanks.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

It is not a huge jump in battery life but it is absolutely noticeable. The biggest difference for me was the ability to make it through the entire day from wake up to going to sleep. My stock battery would only last till maybe 5 or 6 in the evening.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

it adds about abother 8-10 hrs of battery life for me.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> it adds about abother 8-10 hrs of battery life for me.


I hear that as well. Really just depends on use. I use mine a lot at work because our computers are pretty locked down and restricted.


----------



## ashenwreck (Aug 8, 2011)

Where is everyone buying their's from? Amazon? Ebay? Needs mo' battery life.

Edit: Thanks Larry.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Amazon is where I got mine. It was a little over 23.00


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

Got mine today. Guna give it a try tomorrow. I've actually been getting really good life out of the stock one on just the debloated stock rom.


----------



## spartan.062 (Aug 3, 2011)

Any suggestions as to where on Amazon? (link?)


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

spartan.062 said:


> Any suggestions as to where on Amazon? (link?)


Type. In Epic 4g touch battery


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

Quick question. Battery works great in my rooted phone. Put in gfs running froyo...wouldn't let me update it...and it says unsupported battery. Updated and rooted it tonight. Still same thing. Anything I need to change?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

ajk381 said:


> Quick question. Battery works great in my rooted phone. Put in gfs running froyo...wouldn't let me update it...and it says unsupported battery. Updated and rooted it tonight. Still same thing. Anything I need to change?


If your running 2.3.4 (EH09) or 2.3.5 (EI20)

You can flash one of imoseyon's kernals, which has 3rd party battery support

1.5.1









1.5.2

2.0.0

2.0.1

You can read more about it in the Mesmerize/Showcase developer section

Either of these will work

You need to flash a CWM recovery first via Odin heres CWM link http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

delete double post


----------

